
The Single Biggest Factor Affecting a Startup's Success - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/164/if-you-were-to-pick-one-and-only-one-single-bigges.html
======
pascalxus
This guy got it right: > I’d say opportunity is the most important. I often
meet talented entrepreneurs who put an incredible amount of time and effort
into solving problems that ultimately lack real market opportunity.

All other problems can be solved, coded or worked out. But, market opportunity
is the only thing that can't be fixed. If no one wants what your selling, then
no amount of talent or hard work will save you.

